# Scroll Saw Dust Control



## vhuffines (Jul 27, 2011)

I want to share what I do to collect the fine dust made by my saw.







Made a stand with a swivel base which is attached to the saw base with 1/4" bolt and a wing nut. On top of the post mount a hose retaining part which also will swivel with another 1/4" bolt and wing nut.







Push a length of 2 1/2" hose thru the retainer part and adjust the two swivel parts and tighten them when the hose end is near the blade but make sure the hose does not enterfer with the saw arm.







You will have to make the pieces to fit what ever saw you have. Make sure the hose is flexible but will be just above contact with the workpiece. Attach a shop vac or a 4" hose from your dust collector as I have. Its hard to see the small open box slide under the table hole the catch what dust that falls thru. Hope this helps you with keeping some fine dust from your lungs.
Vernon


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. That should certainly help for sure.


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

You helped me put a missing piece of the puzzle into place. THANK YOU!


----------

